# Question on the new SG+ chassis



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Now that my track is almost done for real,Im going to be back into building and tuning some cars again.Back to the SG+/G3s again with some other science project scratch built chassis I have been kicking around in my head for good measure thrown in for good measure.

Anywho,I ran one of these new gray chassis SG+ cars awhile back and was really impressed with how well it performed.Box stock with a pair of flanged rims with slip ons.The two I have ran really well.

Is anyone out there selling rollers of these????? Because from what Im seeing,these new chassis are right up there with the BSRT G3 chassis.

And the downforce on these.......And would you guys say that the polymer stock SG+ mags are on par with the ceramic mags in the G3 SS roller????

Because if they are,then Im going to switch over to these.Heck,even if I just bought the cars with the bodies rather then the G3 rollers,Id be saving some $$$.

Mike


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I bought a boat load of these when they came out,love them! I just switch out the rear gears and traction magnets from my old super G's with the better gray dot mags and sturdier crown pinion and race away with my son.
DRAGjet


----------



## Jimmy49098 (Jan 5, 2006)

Those new grey chassis are very nice! Do you feel the traction mags are stronger on the new grey chassis?
I wish AFX would sell the new grey chassis in bare form. I asked Scale Auto about it and they said contact Racemasters, but Racemasters told me to contact them.
I think they should offer bare chassis at a nice discount to make up for all the black chassis that broke after their first crash. J


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Is anyone out there selling rollers of these?


Yes, any hobby shop that buys through REH Distributing has access to these. Make sure you get the ones in the AFX blister packaging and confirm that they are the new gray chassis.

Check here: 

http://www.slotcarmarks.com/home.htm
http://www.ab-charles.com/
http://www.budshocars.com/


I don't think the tractions on these are any stronger than what we've been seeing on the older black SG+ chassis. The premier SG+ magnets are the gray ones with the dots.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

The premier SG+ magnets are the gray ones with the dots.
I have lots of these...
DRAGjet


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

The old black Super G+ chassis were made out of re-grind plastic and they broke real easy.
The new grey ones are a little better, but I've still seen them crack down the middle behind the guide pin.

But the new ones I’ve seen like the old ones are twisted, the left front wheel is up.

The G3 chassis are the way to go.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Dragula said:


> The premier SG+ magnets are the gray ones with the dots.
> I have lots of these...
> DRAGjet


You're totally right about that, and they're better than the G3 magnets.

That's all I use in my G3s.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Dragula:Just wanted to say that I really get a kick out of hearing about how you and your son race.My son was about your boys age when I got him into it.
My boy is 16 now,and has followed in my footsteps with music now,but he still comes down and turns some laps.

Thanks everyone else for the input,I appreciate it!!!:wave:

Superfist:I did some checking,and the mags in the new SG+ seem pretty dead even with the ceramic mags that came in my SS G3 rollers.

As far as the new gray chassis,just from giving it the ol' stink eye under a glass along with a G3 medium chassis,and both seem to be made of very similar materials.

Also,the new gray chassis looks as tho it was machined rather then injection molded.Unlike the old black ones that looked like they were made out of licorice candy.

WHat Im getting at with all of this is that from what Ive done with some minor tweaking so far,I can probably get these to run right along with my G3 cars.For probably around half the cost,which of course means I can have twice as many.:woohoo::woohoo:


Mike


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> the left front wheel is up


I assume you're referring to the old #2 chassis. Every one I've had was that way because the front axle holes were drilled less than perfectly level. The chassis is still flat. I have a number of Turbos and SRTs with the same condition, left wheel up a little. This is not necessarily a bad thing...


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

The black chassis were polycarbonate,the gray ones are nylatron.
Both are molded,the new mold isn't polished, so you can see the machine
marks in the chassis.The new cars work real good as a box stock.


----------

